# Swim step/dive ladder??



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

I have a 2003 21ft Cape Horn and I need a dive ladder/swim step but the problem is my trim tabs. Im worried that if I mount a ladder on the transom that my trim tab will get stepped on and im not sure that I even have room to put a ladder on the transom. I was just wonder what my other Cape Horn peeps have there ladder/steps mounted.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Talk to the boys at Breeze Fabricators, they are on the forum. Those guys are amazing, if it can be done they can make it happen.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a 21 Horn. I had a friend weld a couple of "hooks" onto a piece of an aluminum ladder and I just hang it on the gunnel.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys! I also have a ladder the hooks on the side but it is a little tricky at times.


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

Biller48 said:


> Talk to the boys at Breeze Fabricators, they are on the forum. Those guys are amazing, if it can be done they can make it happen.


definately agree!


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

I was out on the boat the other day and thought about this so I took a some pics of my ladder. It doesn't look cool but it is rock solid and works well. I screwed and taped carpet to the stand off part so it wouldn't scratch the boat. I also shot Great Stuff in the ladder voids so it floats. With the first step in the water I can climb the ladder with all my dive gear on (except fins). It fits in the center console when not in use.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

there is a stainless 4" bracket used to mount a armstrong ladder on a cape horn we have installed many of them.. it gets the ladder out past the trim tabs, and the ladder stows neatly in the splash well of the boat


----------

